# Using compost tea's with synthetic nute programs



## badbackbill (Jul 20, 2013)

I've been working on a complex compost at home with table scraps, cow shit, fish,kelp, green sand, bone meal, oyster shells,worm castings, alfalfa meal, feather meal. You name it and it's in there. It's been cooking for 2 years now and wanna start using it in my indoor garden as a supplement.

Heres my questions
1. What do I do to prep this stuff before I bring it into my sealed perfect grow room that has never had bugs?
2. After brewing it in my res will I harm the Ben Bactria if I add my flora series nutes?
3. Should I just run it as a medicine for my plants on its own every second watering?
4. Should I add anything to the tea to help the biology grow? 
5. Can I just run this tea with no other ferts and get a good yield ?

I was gonna try one plant in my room with a full diet of tea to see the difference is for my self. But I'm leery about adding unknown pathagens to my grow room. 

What would you do....... Some first hand experience would be great

The great search for perfection continues !
Thx


----------



## silasraven (Jul 20, 2013)

i would also like to know. i don't think it would. K is used often for compost tea programs.


----------



## Malevolence (Jul 22, 2013)

The nutes wont kill your bennies. It sounds like you are in soil but I use aquashield and occassionally bubble tea with mycogrow, ancient forest humus, and black strapped molasses. I use synthetic hydro nutes and the tea does fine keeping my res clean and roots healthy.

Chlorine, h2o2, zone, bleach, and other sterilizers is what will kill them.


----------



## Dgringo69 (Jul 22, 2013)

It is unclear whether you are in soil or hydro. Given your terminology I assume hydro but I am going to answer as if you are in soil.I would go synthetic alone or compost tea alone. Compost tea can provide all of the nutrition needed for veg and flowering..your tea recipe will be a little different obviously. I won't go too deeply into compost teas because there is a sea of information out there but the basic run down is that aerated compost tea provides bacteria and fungi which work in your rhizosphere to break down organic material into a more bio-available form of food for your plants. To answer your questions the best that I can...1. No prep. It is what it is. When compost is properly cooked it will have rendered out all harmful pathogens.2. The flora series as well as any synthetic will fowl up the biological activity. This is my reason for suggesting that you go one way or the other.3. Every third watering is recommended when in soil. Compost tea is not recommended in most hydro setups for various reasons. One reason being that teas will actually become rancid after a number of days heavily depending on the ingredients. It has a short shelf life.4. Given all of the ingredients that you have listed in your compost the one ingredient that I would say that you will absolutely need to add will be unsulphured molasses(black strap)@1tbsp/gal unchlorinated water.5. Once again teas aren't recommended in most hydro setups. Due to the way a tea works you need to add the tea to a medium rich in organic materials.These are the best answers to my knowledge. I am not an authority on the matter and I strongly suggest doing a fair amount of research outside of this post. This reply is not in disagreeance with Malevolence's reply above. He has found something that works for him. Happy growing


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 22, 2013)

Dgringo69 said:


> It is unclear whether you are in soil or hydro. Given your terminology I assume hydro but I am going to answer as if you are in soil.I would go synthetic alone or compost tea alone. *Compost tea can provide all of the nutrition needed for veg and flowering*..your tea recipe will be a little different obviously. I won't go too deeply into compost teas because there is a sea of information out there but the basic run down is that aerated compost tea provides bacteria and fungi which work in your rhizosphere to break down organic material into a more bio-available form of food for your plants. To answer your questions the best that I can...1. No prep. It is what it is. When compost is properly cooked it will have rendered out all harmful pathogens.2. The flora series as well as any synthetic will fowl up the biological activity. This is my reason for suggesting that you go one way or the other.3. Every third watering is recommended when in soil. Compost tea is not recommended in most hydro setups for various reasons. One reason being that teas will actually become rancid after a number of days heavily depending on the ingredients. It has a short shelf life.4. Given all of the ingredients that you have listed in your compost the one ingredient that I would say that you will absolutely need to add will be unsulphured molasses(black strap)@1tbsp/gal unchlorinated water.5. Once again teas aren't recommended in most hydro setups. Due to the way a tea works you need to add the tea to a medium rich in organic materials.These are the best answers to my knowledge. I am not an authority on the matter and I strongly suggest doing a fair amount of research outside of this post. This reply is not in disagreeance with Malevolence's reply above. He has found something that works for him. Happy growing



so does this mean i could run a dwc bucket from a compost tea??? would any of the bennies in the compost transfer to the dwc res....or am i smoking too much???


----------



## TWS (Jul 22, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html This explains a lot of this thread. If running true Hydro with a res and or DWC I would stay away from any type of organic stuff/compost teas because it just sets the platform for disease . Now beneficial Microbe tea is different and Keeps root rot away and the Rhizophere happy. They do not live in the rez forever because they finally drown or run out of food or eat each other and must be replenished unlike soil. I have had good results using soil with synthetic nutes, beneficial teas and guano teas.


----------



## Dgringo69 (Jul 22, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> so does this mean i could run a dwc bucket from a compost tea??? would any of the bennies in the compost transfer to the dwc res....or am i smoking too much???


I think that if there is a hydro technique suitable for compost tea it would be dwc. I think I would stay away from using fish emulsion in my tea though. A simple tea would be the best place to start..2cups compost, 5tbsp molasses, 5 gal dechlor water and then add ingredients one at a time every time you change out your res. Nutrients intended for use in hydroponic systems are broken down with acids which makes them directly available to your roots. Compost teas are meant for use in soil but if you can keep your system clean and your beneficials alive then it may work for ya. I think you are going to be stuck changing your tea out every three days or so. In my opinion it would be waaaaay more work to do this but if you are just bored then go for it! Good luck


----------



## Dgringo69 (Jul 22, 2013)

TWS said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html This explains a lot of this thread. If running true Hydro with a res and or DWC I would stay away from any type of organic stuff/compost teas. Now beneficial Microbe tea is different and Keeps root rot away and the Rhizophere happy. They do not live in the rez forever because they finally drown or run out of food or eat each other and must be replenished unlike soil. I have had good results using soil with synthetic nutes, beneficial teas and guano teas.


Absolutely agree


----------



## TWS (Jul 22, 2013)

He clearly states not to add molasses straight to your res.


----------

